# A Good Catch With Plenty of Pictures



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

A Good Catch With Plenty of Pictures (part 1 of 3) 
What a weekend! The weather forecast is Florida picture perfect; calm seas, no rain, and warm even for our night time fishing. This is going to be a serious trip for serious anglers, men and women who really want to catch fish. Our Captain, Captain Bryon, is as serious as we are. "Let's leave as soon as we can; we have a long journey ahead of us. We are going to be fishing deep into the very heart of the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds." 
The predicted extremely calm seas and light currents can cause problems when trying to stay on a ledge or wreck. Will we be able to 'stay on the fish?' Will a 'Good catch with Plenty of Pictures' be possible or simply a far fetched dream? Sit back, relax, and join us as we find out together.
Mangrove snapper love Spanish sardines. These are nothing but choice:

We will also need very lively pin fish. Let's fill our individual live wells:

Well-wishers gather along the John's Pass Boardwalk to see us off:

The Florida Fisherman ll is ready and so are we. So long Hubbard's Marina; see you Sunday morning:

We are extremely excited, and hungry. It's Chef Tammy time. Tampa just beat out Miami as the' Cuban sandwich Capitol of Florida.' For those of us who are lucky enough to feast on Tammy's version of this masterpiece, we know why. Nothing better! Or is there? Wonder what Tammy will be serving Saturday evening?

Most hit the air conditioned bunks; some troll on the way out. Mr. Eddie Sumrall, one of the best, caught three nice kings before bed time. Our two day limit is four:

Early Saturday morning; we are on the Grounds and ready to fish.
Mr. Ian Keith, fishing out of spot # 2, it looks like someone neglected to tell the American reds that they are in such bad shape:

The mangrove snapper are big and hungry. Wish those darn American reds would leave us alone:


Ed proves, in addition to kings, he is also very good at catching mangrove snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Craig, Tammy is so proud of you:

Mr. Murray Banks, sir, we are proud to have you on our side:


Look at the size of these Middle Grounds mangos:


Hold on! Mr. Dan Jackman, fishing out of spot # 56, just had a strong hit on his flat line. On & on goes the great battle. Finally! Color, the color of a magnificent black fin tuna. Quick! the gaff:

Even the B Liners are huge out here:

Mr Bo Janecka, spot # 7, is an expert at catching red grouper, and just about anything else that swims:

See you in July, partner:

We are honored to have Mr. Emiliano Morales fishing with us. Young Master Morales is representing the junior class of Ridge Community High School. Emiliano is fishing out of spot # 6:

Representing Bass Pro Shop, Orlando, is Emiliano's friend Ms. Lindsay Greenwood, spot # 4:

Lindsay is so proud of her dad, Bass Pro shop's Mr. Mike Greenwood. Dad, let me take a picture of that snapper. What a team!

Another big snapper. Dad, I am so proud of you:

Sun up over the Florida Middle Grounds. Stunning!

Lindsay, you are a real fisher-girl. Your dad has good reason to be very proud:

Now that's a nice AJ:

We know Bass Pro sells top of the line equipment, but can they use it? Well!

Look at how calm it is. Captain Bryon is doing a good job of keeping us on the fish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Let's try a wreck for the mighty amber jack. They are fighting mad, but so are we:


Bo, looks like that one has been viciously attacked:

Mr. Roger Poulin, spot # 10,

Mr. Ralph Sims, Pinellas Park, Florida:

Mr. Jackman is an expert at much more than tuna:

It's a little early in the season for flying fish. Mr. Roy Blackburn, that's a big one:

Looks like Dan can also catch the American red snapper: 

Ever wonder if sharks like an American red dinner?

Jim, that's one to be proud of:

Mr. Eddie Sumrall is an expert's expert:

Roger, you are a couple of months early. See you in July:

Kevin, bet that brute gave you a real fight:

Nice! Very nice:

As the sun does its disappearing act, we begin to wonder, 'what Chef Tammy will be serving Saturday evening?' It can't be better than hot off the grill pressed Cubans! But can it?

Guess what? It is! This one is hard to believe even in Tammy Land; grilled to order steak, and not just any steak, but America's finest. The best steak, mashed potatoes, and steamed vegetables. Tammy, you are the greatest! Let's go home:

I promised to give a report on the birds that have been landing on the boat. Sorry but none this time. This Thursday is our Pelagic 62 hour trip. We will be fishing for the really big boys in over 2,000 feet of water. I will be on the look out for migrating birds. And, I can already taste it, an extra day of Tammy cooking. It would be a real honor to have fellow forum members join me on this great adventure. Real sportsmen/women, are the best!
This bird did rest on our out-rigger back at the dock Sunday morning:

The fish were on fire late Friday night and up until around nine A.M. Saturday morning. After that it was pretty slow.
Will a 'Good Catch with Plenty of Pictures' be possible or simply a far fetched dream?

Hope the Bass Pro's father & daughter team of Mike & Lindsay Greenwood, and Ridge Community High School's Emiliano Morales, enjoyed their adventure as much as we enjoyed having them. These big smiles tells all:

The proud in the money jack pot winners:


Check out the short action packed video of our trip. (clink on the Youtube link)






Bob Harbison Florida outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*The Florida Fisherman ll!!!*

Great job as always and enjoy your post from a party boat that "gets it" in relation to regulations and haven't drank the Fed's IFQ coolaid!

Keep on keepin on Mr. Harbison!:thumbup:

Capt Jimmy Rongstad
www.hotspotscharters.com
(850) 449-5555
www.hotspotstackle.com


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Mark Hubbard wants what is best for all fishermen*

Thank you sir. I fully intend to 'Keep on!' 
Captain Mark Hubbard, owner of Hubbard's Marina, has been fighting for years for open access to our fishery for one and all. All he had to do to join the Head Boat Collaborative Program was to sign the paper work. He refused to join this catch shares program saying it was BAD for fishing; bad for the fisherman.


----------

